# Manpower a-dex



## gixxermaniak (Mar 5, 2012)

Has anyone ran it and how do you take it do you just open the tab and drink half?

DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive used it in the past and am using it now as well. Its gtg and i just split it in half, lick half the powder up, then leave the rest in the cap to be taken the next day i take it.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 5, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Ive used it in the past and am using it now as well. Its gtg and i just split it in half, lick half the powder up, then leave the rest in the cap to be taken the next day i take it.



Thanks 

DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY


----------



## Getbig2 (Mar 5, 2012)

I had to quit using it cuz I got real bad headaches! I didnt know they were 1mg caps when I got them,i thought they were going to be tabs,  they are definently gtg but would empty the caps and split the powder evenly into 4 to make it .25mg and take e3d. Im on liquid adex now cuz its alot easier to dose


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Mar 6, 2012)

I am using now gtg. Dosing is harder ,but not harder than finding a good source.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it safe to pay with credit card 

DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY


----------



## colochine (Mar 6, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> Is it safe to pay with credit card
> 
> DRUGS ARE BAD MMMMKKKAAYYYY



Safe as can be man. I've used cc with mp before no issues.


----------



## Kleen (Mar 6, 2012)

Good to know. I am not a fan of the liquids used to suspend the research chems so I will try the caps first. The solvents in liquids give me indigestion.


----------

